

Free marketing KPI dashboard for early stage companies (g-doc and XLS) - phoe
http://www.signed.vc/2014/01/e-commerce-marketing-kpi-tracking-an-example-dashboard/

======
mindcrime
Very cool, thanks for sharing!

~~~
phoe
sure, glad u like it.

------
ciaranoleary
very uselful!

~~~
phoe
thanks

